# swordtails



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i have a pair or orange swordtails.the female has babies on nov 15 and going to have more soon.can someone tell me how many days its take.i want to save some babies last time thay all got ate.i have a couple of good size ferms in there but could not save any so this time i trying to fugure when i should put her in a breeding tank any ideas?thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

aprox.28 days give or take.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks coralbandit for the help.


----------

